# Nothing like the sweet taste of AlaskanBear's nuts! with Q-View



## teeznuts (Oct 10, 2011)

After reading this thread by AlaskanBear http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110443/smoked-my-nuts, I knew what I had to do. Found this 3lb bag at Costco for under$10.








I made some nut racks out of some disposable grill toppers from wally world. Just folded up the 4 sides and they fit perfectly in the MES. The holes are large enough to let smoke in and small enough to keep my nuts from slipping out.



















I followed the recipe in AlaskanBear's thread but I quadrupled it since I was using the whole 3lb bag. Once the almonds were added to the mix they were bagged in a 2 gallon ziplock and shaken well to get a nice coating. I let sit in the bag for an hour then smoked at 235 with cherry. Smoked for 3 hours. Divided into 3 bags. 2 I left as is but the 3rd got some cinnamon and sugar mix added. Delish!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2011)

Boy those are gonna make for some good football snacking!


----------



## slownlow (Oct 10, 2011)

looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks Great Teez!!!!

Thanks for showing & thanks again to my Great NorthWestern Brother Bear!!

Bear


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Teez!!!!
> 
> Thanks for showing & thanks again to my Great NorthWestern Brother Bear!!
> 
> Bear


Yes and thanks to scarbelly for inspiring alaskanbear which inspired me.


----------



## alaskanbear (Oct 14, 2011)

All I can say is thanks Tee, and Scar. I found them to be most tasty and have done 3 more batches since.  Colder weather, in low 20's now, so the smoking will be halted untill spring unless one of those warm winter days catch me in desperate need of using the smoke house.

Rich


----------

